# JM's Silver S3 photos...



## jim251 (May 20, 2014)

*Jim's Silver S3 photos...*

I became aware of the 7R last May and knew it was _the _car for me. In September my dealer took my small deposit to secure being first-in-line. Then all this Lapis Blue pre-order launch-drama happened and I _still _have no idea when I'll get my R, in Black Pearl...

During this period my wife was rear-ended in her S4 (major) and we started discussing what to do. Once the S3 was "available" I went to drive one just to get an data point re: the 7R. And there it was, a silver S3 spec'd just as I would have (except for one thing) and it was available, just sittin' there. Drove it. Loved it. Bought it...

As this is now basically "her" car I haven't made a final decision on my long-lusted-for .:R. Maybe yes, maybe no, maybe save a few duckets and get a GTI. If the R _does _come, I'll have to name the duo Beauty and The Beast. 

My conclusion after 3 weeks is the S3 is worth the money and the 7R will be worth the wait.

So here are some pics. The silver does a great job of showing off all that sexy body work. And I do love photography so I'll definitely add more over time.

Cheers to all.
-JM


































































Oh yeah, I forgot - It has an AT&T WiFi hotspot in the glove box. Awesome...
...


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice car and color... I have one too. Love the pictures, keep posting them. I love Florett Silver, as you say it sets off the contrasts of the body lines like no other color or shade.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

P.S. Don't forget about getting winter or A/S tires. You don't want the get in a situation you will regret.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats the color is amazing, The R will be great also I had an R32 and Golf R In the past great cars for the money.


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks sharp in Florett! Does a fantastic job of showing all the body lines and small accents.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Audi looks fantastic love the silver, congratulations.


----------



## jim251 (May 20, 2014)

Sheet metal sculpting on this car is extreme, but still really easy on the eyes. 

As for the wheels, well, they are made exactly like Porsche option wheels - painted insides and polished faces. Porsche charges $2500 just to swap out the stock 19s while Audi charges $1500 to upgrade from 18" and adds 19" tires and Magnetic Ride as part of the deal.










I can't think of any auto mfr that nails the LED lighting as well as Audi does.










And from yesterday, when it was 62 degrees in DC...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Awesome thread. Love your style. 

Love the car!

Pics look good. Just watch the shadows.

How the hell is your wife??


Cheers


----------



## jim251 (May 20, 2014)

After 6 month wait, the stablemate has arrived...


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

That's pretty dang sweet!

Your going to get a lot of questions on this over in the R forum I'm sure.


So refreshing to start seeing the different colors now,,, and Black and White are my two Favs!

The R does look a lot more aggressive doesn't it!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice new arrival :thumbup:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

A few questions:

1) Can you feel the extra weight of the S3 vs. the taller frame of the Golf R? Which car feels more stable in the twisties?

2) I've driven a 7R but not an S3. I love the growl the 7R has - does the S3 have this or does it have a more subtle exhaust note?

3) How do the options compare? Usually the VW that follows the Audi has the same options for less money, but is that the case here?

Gorgeous cars! I'm considering one of these two right now and I'm not sure which route I want to take.


----------



## jim251 (May 20, 2014)

jsausley said:


> A few questions:
> 
> 1) Can you feel the extra weight of the S3 vs. the taller frame of the Golf R? Which car feels more stable in the twisties?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I somehow missed the fact you had posted this...

At home we're calling them Beauty and the Beast  and not just for their looks but for their "vibe" as well.

Since I've only had the R for a week I am still babying it. I have a good friend and track veteran and we plan a little S3/7R comparo sometime soon and will post more then. 

But to try to give answers to your questions I'll go in reverse - options are comparable although design and implementation vary greatly. S3 has sunroof and spare tire, the R does not. DCC is on both cars and is brilliant. Compared the the S3's nouveau-everything the R seems more old-school. Audi is the LED king, VW leaves the LED rears in Europe. Neither has drivers seat memory, IMO unforgivable. VW bolts closed the center console cubby to give each new owner a DIY on day one. VW must not know about license plate mounting in the US and the Audi dealer called the R a, ready?, "boy car." Sheesh, must be the blue lights. I haven't paid too much attention to the exhaust differences (not enough odo miles for race mode) but will try to remember to assess.

Surprisingly, the biggest difference in the cars that affects the entire driving experience is the drivers seat in the R. Brilliant, hugs body, goes low, affects your perception of _everything_, just perfect. I'm 5'10' 160# so I don't know how well big guys would like it. The whole drivers environment in the R is much more to my taste and if I only put it in D and go to Home Depot I still feel like I'm driving a race car. Again, it's the "vibe" thing...

Two really fine cars and if you're trying to decide between them I'm sure you'll be happy with your decision.

Let us know what you do...


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not usually a fan of silver cars, but your S3 looks great. Enjoy!

-cW


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Came lurking this section to see S3 photos. Car looks amazing in Silver, and congrats on the R too. Quite the stable you've got. :thumbup:


----------

